# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  Nightmare about shadow people

## unishamaani

I just woke up to a nightmare =_=

I will

NEVER

EVER

SLEEP ON MY BACK AGAIN

...

In my dream I was trying to sleep but then I saw there was a "shadow person" in the room.

I closed my eyes.

And then opened them again.

AND IT WAS ABOVE ME

AND STARTED LANDING TOWARDS ME

AND I TRIED TO SCREAM

BUT I COULDN'T OPEN MY MOUTH

I woke up trying to scream with my mouth shut.

I felt very kind of "dirty", like I was still having that evil creature in me... u_u Trying to possess me...


Well great that was my sleep then.  4 hours. 

I've never been happier that I don't live alone right now.

If I were to experience a sleep paralysis I guess it would be pretty much like that.?

From now on I will sleep on my stomach and with my head inside my pillowcase. ^^ I'd rather have dreams about drowning than that.^^

----------


## snoop

Yeah, that sounds strikingly like a sleep paralysis experience. Hopefully you don't roll over onto your back unconsciously during sleep! Lol. I go to bed on my belly every night and wake up on my back every morning without knowing how, but I am still perfectly in the middle of the bed. 

One thing that can help is reading up on sleep paralysis so you can become more knowledgeable on the experiences that are possible, commonly reported effects, and maybe even why and how it happens. For me, the more I know about how something works, the less I am able to be scared of it. I used to really enjoy my sleep paralysis (or techinically REM Atonia in my case because it was induced) because I knew perfectly well what was going on and kinda just embraced the experience. I can actually move and break out of it any time I want though, so I guess I have a little cheat code, lol. No explanation for how though, sorry. I just want to move and then I do. I've only done it twice though, and it was only to test if I could.

----------


## tadas98

Its SP i think.Like said snoop i have that cheat code to and can break too.Its simple just try to movie very hard like you wana jump or somethink like that.I think thats was a problem because you open eyes now u know its sp.And try to not open eyes again.And you will LD someday.Hope i help!

----------


## AnotherDreamer

Man, that's scary! I've had my share of dreams like that. In one this hand reached up from under my bed and grabbed my side really hard, trying to pull me off the bed. Pretty scary  :Cheeky: 

Maybe you could use sleeping on your back and dreams like that to become lucid, just remember if there's something scary in your room then you're dreaming.  :smiley:

----------


## snoop

> Its simple just try to movie very hard like you wana jump or somethink like that.



I can usually just move like I normally do and it works, does trying that not work for you OP? If so go with what tadas said. Also, sometimes in dreams I am paralyzed or it's extremely difficult to move, but it has never happened in sleep paralysis or rem atonia. All that happens is I get sudden vibrations and "know" I am in it, plus hallucinations (although I can never see during it--it's all black, so they're hallucinations of feelings or sound). A big part of what is frightening about it is either that you don't have a clue what it is and have to look it up, or if you do you what it is, and hear that it is scary. When I first tried WILD around 2008, I was kind of scared of what he SP experience was gonna be like, and it ruined a lot of my chances. Then I made myself get over it, and when I finally started getting it, I loved it and also found it very easy to use to transition into a dream. If you try and rid yourself of the fear before going to sleep, maybe you will eventually stop being afraid of it.

----------

